# Buy New mod,Get Griffin 25 RTA free



## 3avape (7/6/16)

Hey Guys
Hope you all are good.

All personal vapers can buy Triade DNA 200w mods and get one Griffin 25 RTA for free,and free shipping will be offered.

How to join us:
1.Buy the LostVape Triade DNA 200w mod
2.Comment on your order with "ecigssa"
3.Silver or Black Griffin 25 RTA? Warehouse ship randomly
4.End at 25th June


----------



## VandaL (7/6/16)

Hi, When will you have physical stock in hand? I have tried the whole pre-order thing with Gear Best and ended up waiting over a month for them to get stock of the item. Also said "ships in 5 days"


----------



## 3avape (7/6/16)

VandaL said:


> Hi, When will you have physical stock in hand? I have tried the whole pre-order thing with Gear Best and ended up waiting over a month for them to get stock of the item. Also said "ships in 5 days"


we have ordered many with the manufacturer,the first batch will come in stock tomorrow, new batch will be next Monday.
Dont have to wait such long time.


----------



## VandaL (7/6/16)

Ok, Please post here when you have physical stock to ship out. I would really like to order this mod, if stock arrives tomorrow and I order as soon as you post, can you ship out same day with DHL?


----------



## 3avape (7/6/16)

VandaL said:


> Ok, Please post here when you have physical stock to ship out. I would really like to order this mod, if stock arrives tomorrow and I order as soon as you post, can you ship out same day with DHL?


I would suggest preorder,because many customers have placed order before they come in stock,so I cant promise when I post here with the physical stock and shipping can be arranged the same day.
This mod sell fast,also restock fast.


----------



## VandaL (8/6/16)

Hi has your stock arrived? I am quite keen to get one of these


----------



## VandaL (10/6/16)

This item no longer stocked? .


----------



## Zegee (10/6/16)

maybe a good thing you didnt pre order then . 3avape??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 3avape (13/6/16)

Guys sorry that we have sold out many the lost vape DNA200 mod,the second batch has been delayed,and no ETA for the third batch yet,so have to stop preorder of that mod now.


----------



## 3avape (15/6/16)

VandaL said:


> This item no longer stocked? .


Good news,the new batch Lost vape DNA 200w mod will come in around 25th June,it would be better to preorder them,because also limited qty of the coming new batch.


----------



## VandaL (15/6/16)

3avape said:


> Good news,the new batch Lost vape DNA 200w mod will come in around 25th June,it would be better to preorder them,because also limited qty of the coming new batch.


Hi, thank you for the update. There is currently a group buy going on this forum for a few Lost Vape devices, the devices should be in South Africa by next week .


----------



## 3avape (16/6/16)

VandaL said:


> Hi, thank you for the update. There is currently a group buy going on this forum for a few Lost Vape devices, the devices should be in South Africa by next week .


you are welcome and glad to know that you will get them soon


----------

